# USB MPI Profibus-adapter gesucht



## Emmpunkt (27 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
welchen USB Adapter könnt ihr empfehlen?
Der Adapter muss aber MPI und Profibus können!
Gruss M.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juni 2006)

http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink/netlink-usb.htm


----------

